# A nice article I came across



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

http://www.catchingrainbowsfertility.co.uk/news/article/29/whats-this-fertility-journey-all-about-

/links


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

I can relate to this, thanks for sharing x


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

staceyemma - thank you for posting this I really enjoyed reading it


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

you're welcome   xx


----------



## girl nextdoor (Dec 19, 2011)

That's so nice thank you x


----------



## jaykay76 (Jan 4, 2013)

What a lovely article, thank you for sharing   x


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

Gorgeous, thanks


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks Stacey, really enjoyed reading through the news section on there - lots of points that hit home about how i feel


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't remember how I came across the site    googling for something I expect   but I read the news section too and found it interesting too xxx


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

hope she writes one about coping with others' annoucements - just had yet another one today (i think that makes it 110 from our wedding guests since our wedding - not that i'm counting  )  This friend didn't even share that she was planning her 'trip to Italy', and last time we were together she was drinking (must have been 3 weeks in) and telling me there had been problems with her 'travel documents' (i.e. all not well with her boyf) - then today i get a group text telling about excited 12w scan - sigh.....


----------



## NinjaSparkles (Nov 6, 2012)

That's lovely, thanks for sharing x


----------



## mamadreams (Feb 9, 2011)

Love Love that! Made me tear up--thank you for sharing! 

MamaDreams


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that Staceyemma, it was so lovely and make me well up   xx

PS:  Susie, I had a friend who didn't tell me about her 'trip to Italy' either - or rather, I thought the trip had been 'cancelled', as she too had problems with her 'travel documents'.  Aren't they just the worst kind of announcement!! xx


----------

